# Hello from Northern Colorado!



## Buckshot (Apr 25, 2009)

This is such a great site! Thanks so much for all the info as my brain has been like a sponge.

My family is really wanting to get into beekeeping and so far this place has been a great resource. We were going to start this year but feel we need a lot more information and learning before we commit to our little hymenoptera friends. 

What would we like to get out of beekeeping? Pretty much the enjoyment of bees and also get a little honey now and again. We don't plan on 'going big' or anything, just something for the backyard. 

If anyone is ever near Northern Colorado, say hi.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Buckshot!! Lot's of fellow Coloradans on the
site. Glad you're here.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Buckshot. Where in Northern Co are you? 
Where is Lerimer County? 
I have family in Craig/Steamboat area and some good friends in Ft Collins area.
Good Luck


----------



## Buckshot (Apr 25, 2009)

I am up in good old Fort Collins. Not sure why it says Lerimer as it should be Larimer.... I probably typed it wrong.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

http://www.fortnet.org/NCBA/
http://www.bouldercountybeekeepers.org/

Hi Rich,

The first URL is from the Northern Colorado Beekeepers Association and the second is the Boulder County group. Both have beekeepers that capture and sell local swarms. Both would be helpful in starting you on the right path with education and mentors.

Good luck in the future.

BB


----------

